
Dynamic Ingress in Kubernetes - kelseyevans
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/06/07/dynamic-ingress-in-kubernetes/
======
stuff4ben
I've just started using Kubernetes on VM's on-premise (not cloud) and all of
the ingresses available (both nginxes and HAProxy) just suck. Documentation is
terrible or they just don't work. Somehow I came across Ambassador and within
15 minutes I had ingress working in my Kubernetes test cluster. Granted, I'm a
newb when it comes to Kubernetes. But Ambassador just worked right out of the
box for me. Configuring it is simple and the concepts are easy to grasp. Plus
it's built on Envoy which I believe is pretty battle-tested.

